# Method for bushpig bait



## Matatazela

Sounds good in principle. Pigs the world over are still pigs!The timer idea or a trailcam of some description should really be useful, if you can get the pigs into a routine.


----------



## INGOZI

That should (in principal) work here for our Bushpig, they are also very clever. What I have seen a couple guys do is to feed intestines and off cuts (heads, hooves ect.) at one spot for quite some time. As soon as the Bushpig visit regularly they set up a blind but this time cover the heap of intestines with rocks, the Bushpig make a hell of a noise to remove the rocks to get to the bait and in turn alerts the hunter.

By the way Frank, if the weather (and work) plays along I might get the chance to go hunting for Bushpig again this weekend, who knows maybe the 648834534035th time hunting them my luck will change!:wink:

Will let you know!


----------



## Dave Duncan

Matatazela said:


> Sounds good in principle. Pigs the world over are still pigs!The timer idea or a trailcam of some description should really be useful, if you can get the pigs into a routine.


Guys, not that I'm a bush pig expert (I too, have put in many a night on the bait), but I (we) have had success lately with "deer" feeders. The battery operated, electronic timers that throw corn from a 50 gallon drum at designated times i.e., dusk & dawn. We've even been using "hog lites" to illuminate the site after dark. It's worked like a champ! Did I mention I love Bushpig brei (spelling?)!!
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Karoojager

Dave Duncan said:


> Guys, not that I'm a bush pig expert (I too, have put in many a night on the bait), but I (we) have had success lately with "deer" feeders. The battery operated, electronic timers that throw corn from a 50 gallon drum at designated times i.e., dusk & dawn. We've even been using "hog lites" to illuminate the site after dark. It's worked like a champ! Did I mention I love Bushpig brei (spelling?)!!
> Cheers,
> Dave


Dear Dave,

First, my respect to you hunting successes:thumbs_up Seems you had done many of my dream hunts:angel:
Here in Germany we can not use apparatuses like a "deer" feeder, because to much peoples ( mostly young boys ) are in the wood and destroy this expensive apparatuses. By this way a cheap and simple barrel must do the work, another reason is that a barrel on the ground is inconspicuous for saunterers.


----------



## Karoojager

Matatazela said:


> Sounds good in principle. Pigs the world over are still pigs!The timer idea or a trailcam of some description should really be useful, if you can get the pigs into a routine.


As a timer I use a old small alarm clock with battery fastened at any bush close to the barrel. I lay a small plastic plate between one pole of the battery and contact of the clock. A thick fishing string is knotted on one end with the plastic plate and on the other end with the barrel. In the moment if the pigs begin to play with barrel the plastic plate come out of the clock and time begin to run. In the morning if I control the bait I count the hours backward ( the clock is standing by 12 or 6 if contact is not closed ) and know how many hours before pigs are on bait.
This is simple and very helpfully


----------



## Matatazela

Dave Duncan said:


> Guys, not that I'm a bush pig expert (I too, have put in many a night on the bait), but I (we) have had success lately with "deer" feeders. The battery operated, electronic timers that throw corn from a 50 gallon drum at designated times i.e., dusk & dawn. We've even been using "hog lites" to illuminate the site after dark. It's worked like a champ! Did I mention I love Bushpig brei (spelling?)!!
> Cheers,
> Dave


Bredie = stew, but it is delisious no matter how you spll it.

Best ham I ever ate was bushpig, and some of the best spit braai i have ever eaten was bushpig.

Regarding my earlier comments about all pigs being similar the world over - I meant that pigs are inherently very intelligent animals, so when they are wild or feral, they are a serious opponent. The bushpig also has a well deserved reputation for being tough, and quite aggressive for a non-canivore!


----------



## Matatazela

Another way is to use a battery powered clock, and tie a string around the battery, and the other end around the feeder. The feeding pigs will move it, which then pulls the battery out of the clock, stopping the clock at the time of feeding. No counting backwards necessary!


----------



## Dave Duncan

caracal said:


> Dear Dave,
> 
> 
> Here in Germany we can not use apparatuses like a "deer" feeder, because to much peoples ( mostly young boys ) are in the wood and destroy this expensive apparatuses. By this way a cheap and simple barrel must do the work, another reason is that a barrel on the ground is inconspicuous for saunterers.


I understand the problem of vandals or thieves. I have used your "bucket of corn" method on deer and bear here, the bucket usually gets destroyed by horns or teeth, but it is great entertainment. 
I do recommend the use of trail cameras, the newer digital, infra-red models will not use a camera flash alerting humans to it's presence. You can mount the cameras high up in a tree, pointing down at the bait, out of a "normal" human's line of sight... again just a preventative measure. You might even get pictures of the vandals "in the act". 
Your clock system sounds simple enough though, effective, cheap and reliable. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"
Bushpig backstrap braai... simply the best!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## BushPig

Coff.... I will have to remember this.


----------

